# Topics > Sport >  The Future of Sports, pop-up art installation in Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

Creative Director at Made in the District - Nicole Pinedo

----------


## Airicist

A Night Out in DC - Future of Sports Museum Vlog

Published on Nov 25, 2017




> My friends and I decided to meet up for a fun night in D.C.  We visited the Future of Sports, which is an interactive museum. Look it up if you're in town and want a place to get nice pics for your social media.

----------

